# Play DCP Format On Windows PC



## jletourneau (Mar 8, 2017)

Greeting all, great forum!!

I searched the forums and wasn't able to find my specific issue, so I thought I would start here. If the thread should be elsewhere, please let me know and I'll move it/repost. So here's my situation, I am hosting a small, charity movie premiere in a 200 person theater. As input sources, the theater has a blu ray player, and a Windows pc, both connected via HDMI to their projector. The distributor of the movie has agreed to give us a complementary copy of the movie for 1 time viewing, however it is in DCP format. I've googled around and found conversion software that ranges from 200 Euros to 2,000 Euros, but am unsure if there is another workaround to make this work? Any and all advice is greatly appreciated!! 

Thanks, 

John LeTourneau


----------

